# Dubai British School



## Netty201 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi 

We are looking at sending our children to Dubai British School. Have searched the forum but cannot find any information.

Really I am hoping to find out what kind of reputation this school has, I understand different parents look for different things but any general feeling about how this school is regarded in the area would be great.

Thanks in advance

N


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Netty201 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking at sending our children to Dubai British School. Have searched the forum but cannot find any information.
> 
> ...


Hi Netty

My children are due to start here in April when we move form the UK. When we were out in Nov we had a brief tour around the school and liked what we saw. The woman that helps with admissions is fantastic and always replies to emails and gives you as much information as she can. We are over in Dubai for a week so that the children could do assessment tests and see their Dad and the new house. We were at the school today and the children seemed to like it. It is fairly new 2002 or there abouts I think so the buildings are all well maintained. Usual sports things swimming pool, basketball courts, football pitches etc. You are right about different peoples thoughts etc but from going on first impressions we like it and thought the children would too. I would send Kim (the woman that deals with admissions) a mail and she can either arrange a tour if you/hubby are already in Dubai and also tell you if places are available. Places are more likely the further up the school you go, we have 2 older children who are 14 and 12 - we really struggles to get a place for our 6 year old but think we have managed it depending on assessments.

If I can help you any further send me a PM and can discuss

Good Luck

Debbie


----------



## thevarneys (Feb 9, 2009)

My two sons have been going to DBS since it opened and absolutely love it. They are in primary. As a parent I find some problems but overall it's a great school, small and friendly. It's also a neigbourhood school which in Dubai is nice. Most kids live around the area of the school. The teachers are good.
The only problem is that there are rumors at the moment that the school is having financial problems - you wonder how with the school fees we pay - but they are only rumors, nothing confirmed.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

thevarneys said:


> My two sons have been going to DBS since it opened and absolutely love it. They are in primary. As a parent I find some problems but overall it's a great school, small and friendly. It's also a neigbourhood school which in Dubai is nice. Most kids live around the area of the school. The teachers are good.
> The only problem is that there are rumors at the moment that the school is having financial problems - you wonder how with the school fees we pay - but they are only rumors, nothing confirmed.


Hi there

As my previous post says my children are due to start at DBS in April - are the rumors worth me worrying about? We have rented a villa in Springs 14 so we could be near the school and as I said have places for all 3 depending on assessment.

Thanks for any info

Debbie


----------



## bambam (Apr 28, 2010)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> As my previous post says my children are due to start at DBS in April - are the rumors worth me worrying about? We have rented a villa in Springs 14 so we could be near the school and as I said have places for all 3 depending on assessment.
> 
> ...



Hi Debbie, nothing to worry about, the school is healthy, there are constantly rumours about schools and their situation at the moment in the media and in forums.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

bambam said:


> Hi Debbie, nothing to worry about, the school is healthy, there are constantly rumours about schools and their situation at the moment in the media and in forums.


Hi

You need to have a look at the dates on posts before replying this is feb LAST YEAR!!!! My kids have been at the school now for over a year.


----------



## bambam (Apr 28, 2010)

dallan said:


> Hi
> 
> You need to have a look at the dates on posts before replying this is feb LAST YEAR!!!! My kids have been at the school now for over a year.


very sorry, I am a bit new to this forum


----------

